# Sony CRT TV - blinking red light - translating error code



## Complainer (24 Jan 2010)

Hi wise folks on AAM

My vintage Sony CRT TV (2001, 29") has a flashing LED just after switching on. This doesn't happen everytime I switch it on, and it doesn't seem to matter whether I switch it from standby or completely off. It seems to flash in bunches of five flashes, sometimes 20 flashes, sometimes 40 flashes. Apart from this, it seems to be working normally.

I found stuff on various websites about this being an error code (e.g. [broken link removed]), but I can't find anything that explains what this means for my model. I managed to find a copy of the manual via the Sony website (), but it just says 'contact your service centre'.

Any ideas as to what might be wrong with this?


----------

